
Sea ice area returns to 1979 level - epi0Bauqu
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/01/07/sea-ice-area-returns.html
======
ConradHex
I'm so used to seeing bad news, I was trying to figure this one out. "So, this
is a big step backwards for us, then, right? Oh, wait."

